
Ask HN: Why HN doesn't allow collapsing comment sections? - wsycharles0o
Why HN doesn&#x27;t allow collapsing comment sections?<p>Right now, HN displays all comments in an indented tree structure so the reader can follow a discussion chain. But sometimes I want to checkout an alternative original topic regarding the link. I would go and look for the second highest ranked top(root) comment. But not being able to collapse comment sections make this really difficult. Why don&#x27;t we do it like Reddit does?
======
CarolineW
It does. Comments have a little "[-]" next to them - click on that and the
comment and its tree of descendants collapses. It was implemented nearly four
months ago - here's the announcement:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073675)

------
lucb1e
If you have Javascript enabled, you should be able to now. It was implemented
a few months ago. It even remembers which comments you collapsed, so it's
actually better than reddit's implementation.

------
Tomte
Why do you ask us? Mail the mods.

